# Fresh Sven List



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all i know there's loads of posts up with this in at the mo but I thought I'd put up a fresh up to date one. Got this from him this morning. As you can see alot of his pokie slings have gone from it after Hamm.

Spiderlings:
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, CB 10/09, 5€
Acanthoscurria geniculata, CB 11/09, 3€
Ami spec. Columbia, CB 08/09, 6€
Avicularia braunshaunseni, CB 02/10, 7€ 
Avicularia geroldi, CB 11/09, 8€ (~1cm)
Avicularia laeta, 03/10, 7€
Avicularia purpurea, CB 12/09, 8€
Avicularia spec. Blue, CB 11/09, 12€
Avicularia spec. Guyana, CB 07/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Avicularia spec. Purple, CB 12/09, 6€
Avicularia urticans, CB 02/10, 8€
Avicularia velutina, CB 01/10, 7€
Avicularia versicolor, CB 02/10, 8€
Brachionopus spec. “Kwa-Zulu Natal” (South Africa), CB 11/09, 30€
Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui), CB 06/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Brachypelma auratum, CB 06/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Brachypelma boehmei, CB 01/10, 5€
Brachypelma emilia, CB 12/09, 5€
Brachypelma smithi, CB 01/10, 5€
Brachypelma vagans, CB 06/09, 3€
Ceratogyrus darlingi, CB 11/09, 4€ (~1cm)
Chilobrachys burmensis, CB 02/10, 3€
Chilobrachys fimbriatus, CB 06/09, 6€
Chromatopelmy cyaneopubescens, CB 12/09, 9€ (~1cm)
Cyclosternum fasciatum, CB 11/09, 5€
Cyclosternum schmarde, CB 02/09, 5€
Cyriocosmos bertae, CB 07/09, 8€
Cyriocosmos elegans, CB 08/09, 6€
Cyriopagopus schioedtei CB 010/09, 8€ (~1cm)
Cyriopagopus spec. "Sumatra Tiger", CB 01/10, 45€ (~1cm)
Cyrtopholis cursor, CB 06/09, 8€
Davus fasciatus, CB 11/09, 5€
Encyocratella olivacea, CB 10/09 70€ (~1cm)
Ephebopus cyanognathus, CB 01/10, 15€
Ephebopus rufescens, CB 01/10, 8€
Euathlus spec. Red (“Fire”), CB 08/09, 6€
Grammostola pulchripes (=aureostriata), CB 08/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Grammostola Chilean North, CB 07/09, 8€ (~1cm) (1x)
Grammostola grossa, CB 06/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Grammostola porteri, CB 12/09, 4€
Grammostola pulchra, CB 01/10, 8€ (~1cm)
Grammostola rosea, CB 09/09 (GCF), 4€
Grammostola rosea, CB 12/09 (RCF), 4€
Hapalopus formosus, CB 06/09, 25€
Haplopelma lividum, CB 03/10, 6€ (~1cm)
Haplopelma robustum, CB 03/10, 15€
Harpactira curator, CB 08/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Harpactira curvipes, CB 07/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Harpactira guttata, CB 10/09, 25€ (~1cm)
Harpactira spec. Portaville, CB 12/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Heteroscodra maculata, CB 02/10, 4€
Hysterocrates hercules, CB 02/10, 5€
Holothele spec. Isla Margarita, CB 07/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Iridopelma spec. Recife, CB 01/10, 8€
Lampropelma nigerrimum, CB 11/09, 25€ (~1cm)
Lampropelma spec. Sumatra Tiger, CB 01/10, 45€
Lasiodora parahybana, CB 05/09, 4€
Pamphobeteus fortis, CB 08/09, 9€ (~1cm)
Pamphobeteus spec. VI Columbia, CB 08/09, 18€ (~1cm)
Plesiophrictus spec. Canaconas, CB 08/09, 6€
Plesiophrictus spec. Maragao, CB 09/09, 6€
Poecilotheria fasciata, CB 11/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria smithi, CB 11/09, 50€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli, CB 02/10, 15€
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, CB 01/10, 3€
Psalmopoeus irminia, CB 11/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Psalmopoeus pulcher, CB 08/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Psalmopoeus reduncus, CB 09/09, 4€ (~1cm)
Pterinochilus murinus, CB 06/09, 4€ (~1cm)
Selenocosmia obscura, CB 11/09, 5€
Stromatopelma calceata, CB 08/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Tapinauchenius cupreus, CB 01/10, 5€
Tapinauchenius elenae, CB 01/10, 9€
Tapinauchenius gigas, CB 12/09, 5€
Tapinauchenius plumipes, CB 12/09, 6€
Tapinauchenius purpureus (=,violaceus), CB 01/10, 6€
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus, CB 01/10, 5€
Thrixopelma ockerti, CB 08/09, 8€ (~1cm)
Vitalius paranaensis, CB 02/09, 8€
Vitalius sorocabae, CB 07/09, 7€

Unsexed Juveniles:
Acanthoscurria geniculata (2cm body), 12€
Acanthoscurria suina (2,5cm body), 18€
Aphonopelma caniceps (1,5cm body), 9€
Aphonopelma moderatum (2cm body), 40€
Avicularia braunshaunseni (1,5cm body), 14€
Avicularia minatrix (1,5cm body), 19€
Acanthoscurria suina (1,5cm body), 12€
Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui), (2cm body),15€
Brachypelma albopilosum (1,5cm body), 5€
Brachypelma emilia (2,5cm body), 18€
Brachypelma auratum (2cm body), 18€
Brachypelma boehmei (2,5cm body), 22€
Brachypelma klaasi (1,5cm body), 10€
Brachypelma smithi (1,5cm body), 10€
Brachypelma vagans (2,5cm body), 12€
Chilobrachys fimbriatus (1,5cm body), 10€
Cyriocosmos elegans (1cm body), 15€
Cyriocosmos perezmilesi (1,5 cm body), 20€
Cyriopagopus schioedtei, (2,5cm body), 35€
Grammostola pulchripes (=aureostriata),(1,5cm body), 8€
Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 12€
Grammostola rosea RCF (1,5cm body), 7€
Grammostola spec. Chile North (1,5cm body), 12€
Grammostola spec. Conception (1,5cm body), 12€
Haplopelma aureopilosum (1,5cm body), 12€
Haplopelma longipes (1,5cm body), 12€
Harpactira curvipes (1,5cm body), 45€
Harpactira guttata (1,5cm body), 40€
Harpactirella lightfooti, (1,5cm body), 45€
Holothele sanguiniceps (2cm body), 12€
Holothele spec. North de Santander (2,5cm body), 15€
Lampropelma spec. Borneo Black (1,5cm body), 55€
Lampropelma nigerrimum, (1,5cm body), 45€
Lasiodora parahybana (2,5cm body), 12€
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus (1,5cm body), 12€
Megaphobema mesomelas, (2cm body), 45€
Monocentropus balfouri (1,5cm body), 90€
Nhandu chromatus (2,5cm body), 13€
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (1,5cm body), 12€
Pamphobeteus antinous (2cm body), 40€
Pamphobeteus fortis, (2cm body), 18€
Pamphobeteus spec. II Ecuador (2cm body), 22€
Pamphobeteus spec. VI Columbia (2cm body), 25€
Pamphobeteus spec. South Ecuador (1,5cm body), 18€
Phormictopus cancerides (1,5cm body), 9€
Poecilotheria fasciata (1,5cm body), 9€
Poecilotheria regalis (2cm body), 12€
Poecilotheria formosa (4cm body), 35€
Poecilotheria pederseni, (1,5cm body), 8€
Poecilotheria rufilata (2cm body), 15€
Poecilotheria rufilata (3cm body), 20€
Poecilotheria smithi (1,5cm body), 70€
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, (2cm body), 12€
Psalmopoeus cambridgei (3cm body), 18€
Psalmopoeus irminia (2cm body), 15€
Psalmopoeus reduncus (1,5cm body), 9€
Psalmopoeus pulcher (1,5cm body), 10€
Pterinochilus murinus (1,5cm body), 7€
Pterinochilus murinus (2,5cm body), 12€
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus (1,5cm body), 12€
Theraphosa apophysis (1,5cm body), 40€
Theraphosa blondie (Burgundy) (1,5cm body), 45€
Vitalius paranaensis, CB 02/09, 8€
Vitalius sorocabae, CB 07/09, 7€
Xenesthis immanis (2cm body), 30€
Xenesthis spec. Blue (2cm body), 80€

Sub adult males:
Brachypelma albiceps (5cm body), 40€
Brachypelma boehmei (5cm body), 35€
Brachypelma boehmei (4cm body), 30€
Cyriopagopus spec. Blue (4cm body), 40€
Grammostola grossa (4cm body), 30€
Nhandu vulpinus, (4cm body), 25€
Poecilotheria ornata (4cm body), 30€
Psalmopoeus irminia (3,5cm body), 18€
Theraphosa blondie (7cm body), 80€

Adult males:
Avicularia velutina, 09/09, 35€
Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana, 11/09, 50€
Brachypelma klaasi, 09/09, 30€
Brachypelma schroederi, 02/10, 35€
Ephebopus rufescens, 12/09, 30€
Harpactirella lightfooti, 03/10, 40€
Heteroscodra maculata 10/09, 25€
Holothele sanguiniceps (North de Santander), 03/10, 20€

Semi adult females:
Acanthoscurria juruenicola (3,5cm body), 35€
Brachypelma angustum (3,5cm body), 35€
Brachypelma boehmei (3cm body), 35€
Brachypelma smithi (3cm body), 35€
Ceratogyrus sanderi (3cm body), 60€
Cyriopagopus spec. blue (4cm body), 75€
Grammostola alticeps (4cm body), 35€
Grammostola pulchripes (aureostriata), 3cm body, 25€
Hysterocrates hercules (4cm body), 35€
Lasiodora difficilis (4cm body), 30€
Pamphobeteus platyomma (4,5cm body), 60€
Xenesthis immanis (3cm body), 55€
Xenesthis intermedius (3,5cm body), 85€
Xenesthis spec. Blue (3cm body), 150€

Sub adult females:
Brachypelma klaasi (4cm body), 50€
Harpactira guttata (3cm body), 75€
Harpactirella lightfooti (2,5cm body), 60€
Lasiodora parahybana (5cm body), 40€
Poecilotheria regalis (4cm body), 40€
Poecilotheria striata (4,5cm body), 40€
Poecilotheria subfusca (3cm body), 85€

Adult females:
Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana (3cm body), 90€
Avicularia spec. Guyana, (3,5cm body), 30€
Avicularia velutina (4cm body), 50€
Aphonopelma chalchodes (6cm body), 60€
Aphonopelma spec. New River (6cm body), 70€
Citharischius crawshayi (8cm body), 65€
Ephebopus murinus (5cm body), 70€
Ephebopus uatuman (5cm body), 55€ 
Euathlus spec. Red (“Fire”) (2,5cm body), 25€
Euathlus spec. Yellow (3cm body), 25€
Eucratoscelus pachypus (3cm body), 30€
Grammostola porteri (5cm body), 18€
Grammostola pulchra (6cm body), 70€
Grammostola rosea red colour form (5cm body), 18€
Grammostola spec. Chile North (5cm body), 30€
Haplopelma lividum (4cm body), 35€
Haplopelma longipes (5cm body),50€
Hysterocrates gigas (7cm body), 40€
Monocentropus lambertoni (5cm body), 175€
Ornicthoponus aureotibialis (6cm body), 69€
Pamphobeteus nigricolor (7cm body), 90€
Pamphobeteus ornatus (7cm body), 120€
Pamphobeteus vespertinum (7cm body), 90€
Paraphysa pygmea (3,5 cm body), 35€
Plesiophrictus spec. India (2cm body), 45€
Pterinochillus lugardi (4cm body), 30€
Pterinochillus murinus Red (3,5cm body), 30€
Yamia spec. Randong (2cm body), 45€

Adult/ Sub adult breeding couples/groups:
1.1 Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana, both adult (3-4cm body), 120€
1.1 Avicularia velutina, female 3,5cm body, male adult (12/09), 70€
1.1 Acanthoscurria juruenicola, female 4cm body, male 3cm body, 55€
1.1 Aphonopelma moderatum (both 3cm body), 130€
1.1 Brachypelma boehmei, female 4cm body, male 3,5cm body, 55€
1.1 Brachypelma vagans, female 3,5cm body, male 3cm body, 30€
1.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei (both 3cm body), 60€
1.1 Euathlus spec. Red (both about 2,5cm body, male sub adult), 45€
1.1 Grammostola pulchripes (aureostriata), female 3,5cm body, male 3cm body, 40€
1.1 Lasiodora difficilis, both 4cm body, 45€
1.1 Lasiodora parahybana, female 5cm body, male 4cm body, 60€
1.2 Lasiodorides striatipes, females 5cm body, male 4cm body), 150€
1.1 Megaphobema mesomelas both 3cm body), 85€
1.1 Nhandu carapoensis, female 3cm body, male 2,5cm body, 55€
1.1 Pamphobeteus vespertinus (both 3cm body), 60€
1.1 Poecilotheria ornata, both semi adult, female 4cm body, male 4cm body), 75€
1.1 Theraphosa blondie (female 6cm body, male 5cm body), 190€
1.1 Xenesthis spec. Blue (female 4cm body, male 3cm body), 320€



Bulk offers:
10 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, CB 10/09, 40€
10 Acanthoscurria geniculata, CB 11/09, 25€
10 Avicularia braunshaunseni, CB 02/10, 60€ 
10 Avicularia geroldi, CB 11/09, 70€ (~1cm)
10 Avicularia laeta, 03/10, 60€
10 Avicularia purpurea, CB 12/09, 70€
10 Avicularia spec. Guyana, CB 12/09, 60€
10 Avicularia urticans, CB 02/10, 70€
10 Avicularia versicolor, CB 02/10, 70€
10 Brachypelma auratum, CB 05/09, 60€ (~1cm)
10 Brachypelma boehmei, CB 01/10, 40€
10 Brachypelma emilia, CB 12/09, 40€
10 Brachypelma smithi, CB 01/10, 40€
10 Ceratogyrus darling, CB 11/09, 30€
10 Chilobrachys burmensis, CB 02/10, 25€
10 Cyriocosmos elegans, CB 12/09, 50€
10 Cyriopagopus schioedtei CB 010/09, 70€ (~1cm)
10 Ephebopus cyanognathus, CB 01/10, 140€
10 Ephebopus rufescens, CB 01/10, 70€
10 Euathlus spec. Red (“Fire”), CB 08/09, 50€
10 Grammostola porteri, CB 12/09, 35€
10 Grammostola pulchra, CB 01/10, 70€ (~1cm)
10 Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 110€
10 Grammostola rosea, CB 09/09 (GCF), 35€
10 Haplopelma aureopilosum, (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Haplopelma lividum, CB 03/10, 50€ (~1cm)
10 Haplopelma longipes, CB 01/09, (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Haplopelma robustum, CB 03/10, 130€
10 Heteroscodra maculata, CB 02/10, 35€
10 Hysterocrates hercules, CB 02/10, 40€
10 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Psalmopoeus cambridgei, CB 01/10, 25€
10 Psalmopoeus reduncus, CB 09/09, 35€ (~1cm)
10 Selenocosmia obscura, CB 11/09, 40€
10 Tapinauchenius cupreus, CB 01/10, 40€

Special bulks:
50 Brachypelma emilia, CB 12/09, 150€
50 Chilobrachys burmensis, CB 02/10, 90€
50 Grammostola pulchra, CB 01/10, 220€
50 Haplopelma lividum, CB 03/10, 225€


Non tarantula spider:
Red Trap Door (Egypt), adult female 2cm, 15€


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn, he still has all the ones I want.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Damn, he still has all the ones I want.


haha, best get saving then : victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Birthday tomorrow, so mayhaps a little money may be sent my way by my parents... we shall see.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never ordered off him, only heard good things but does anyone know what he charges for postage to the UK???


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> I've never ordered off him, only heard good things but does anyone know what he charges for postage to the UK???


Was just about to ask the same question.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I think ( from what I read a while ago ) normal post is 10 Euro and registered is about 18 - 20 Euro.

But please don't quote me on that as it may have changed.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

10 Euros using German/ Royal Post or 18 Euros with DHL, it was when I ordered a month ago.


----------



## ArachnaKumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Epic list >.<


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

I placed an order with him yesterday 
all excited waiting  
sadly i will be asleep when they arrive :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> I've never ordered off him, only heard good things but does anyone know what he charges for postage to the UK???


I always use the none DHL method as i have seen what DHL do to parcels. It costs 10 euros. They arrive in 4 to 5 days in perfect condition. 

Woooo looks like i was 1 of the last to get a miranda


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

I have ordered some off him as well, that should be posted today

It was 10 euro normal postage and i think 16 euro for a day quicker

eagerly waiting my blue fangs and cobalt blues from him:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kevhutch said:


> I have ordered some off him as well, that should be posted today
> 
> It was 10 euro normal postage and i think 16 euro for a day quicker
> 
> eagerly waiting my blue fangs and cobalt blues from him:2thumb:


He didnt have either of these when i ordered off him lol. Oh well partner is ordering nigerriums off him next month lol.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Any body know if he will be at the BTS show?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

DHL; bleh!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I always use the none DHL method as i have seen what DHL do to parcels. It costs 10 euros. They arrive in 4 to 5 days in perfect condition.
> 
> Woooo looks like i was 1 of the last to get a miranda


LOL what ever service you use your parcel is going to be handled by DHL on the German side of the journey :whistling2:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Any body know if he will be at the BTS show?


Nope he doesnt come to the UK but there are other German breeders there.



Baldpoodle said:


> LOL what ever service you use your parcel is going to be handled by DHL on the German side of the journey :whistling2:.


Nope it isnt. Its handled by deutch mail. My partner worked for DHL so i know that for a fact.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> Nope it isnt. Its handled by deutch mail. My partner worked for DHL so i know that for a fact.


Well my friend in Germany who works for the Deutche Post says otherwise as the mail/Parcels that is picked up from most post offices in Germany are often DHL ones just depends on what lorry or van is avaible at the time. Its near enough the same service in Germany except that the DHL vans don't carry letters.
On a round in Germany if the postman has a van there is no extra DHL service, as all the parcels for that round are delivered by the Postman, but if it is a push bike round then all Parcels are deliverd with DHL.
I thought the same as you until I ask my friend in Germany (who happens to be a postman out there) and this was his answer.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Well my friend in Germany who works for the Deutche Post says otherwise as the mail/Parcels that is picked up from most post offices in Germany are DHL ones. Its near enough the same service in Germany except that the DHL vans don't carry letters.
> On a round in Germany if the postman has a van there is no extra DHL service, as all the parcels for that round are delivered by the Postman, but if it is a push bike round then all Parcels are deliverd with DHL.
> I thought the same as you until I ask my friend in Germany (who happens to be a postman out there) and this was his answer.


All very interesting but is he related to our Pat..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Well my friend in Germany who works for the Deutche Post says otherwise as the mail/Parcels that is picked up from most post offices in Germany are DHL ones. Its near enough the same service in Germany except that the DHL vans don't carry letters.
> On a round in Germany if the postman has a van there is no extra DHL service, as all the parcels for that round are delivered by the Postman, but if it is a push bike round then all Parcels are deliverd with DHL.
> I thought the same as you until I ask my friend in Germany (who happens to be a postman out there) and this was his answer.


Well the DHL in this country sucks. My partner worked as security supervisor at Heathrow for them and how he saw them treat fragile or biological stuff there is not worth saying. All my spiders from Sven have arrived perfectly well eventho i chose the cheaper 1 which arrives with my normal postie.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> All very interesting but is he related to our Pat..
> 
> image


LOL almost but a little different








Only joking of course.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> LOL almost but a little different
> image
> Only joking of course.


]

I'm sure that kind of humor goes down a treat in Germany :whistling2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

regardless of wether DHL handle the parcels on the German side or not, they probably take better care f the parcels over there than they do in UK anyway, 

don't give a f**k over here


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

I just ordered 40 slings off him yesterday. Seems every time I send him a list of the ones I want there is all ways one he all ready sold. :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

DJ Gee said:


> I just ordered 40 slings off him yesterday. Seems every time I send him a list of the ones I want there is all ways one he all ready sold. :lol2:


i know what you mean, 10x blue fangs and 5 x cobalt blues on their way, but he hadnt any Gooty left, i want one to go with my other, 

not being greedy though:whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

my order will be here thursday :no1:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> my order will be here thursday :no1:


 
Wednesday for me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i probably ordered later than you :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i have been waiting over a week now, the cobalts were due a moult , and he didnt want to send them whilst it was happening

me and my wife have been eagerly waiting since i ordered :mf_dribble:

She is worse than me for spids


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ive been waiting... since.... Sunday when i ordered them :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> ive been waiting... since.... Sunday when i ordered them :lol2:


Damn you! moulting spiders:bash:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

so inconsiderate :lol2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i got my ggb & versi  very happy. apart from now i need a lot more money!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh noes  I had a nice little list set up, messaged him about it and he's run out of _Psalmopoeus pulcher_... bad times. I was getting quite excited about getting that one.


----------



## Jody1975 (Jan 25, 2010)

Must and shall have a L.Nigerrimum, Boootiful!!!:flrt:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

is the euro the same as a pound now


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

almost, a bit less..


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, stupid question coing up...

Do you e-mail Sven in English or German when you place your order?
(and yes I know about google translate)

:lol2:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Oh noes  I had a nice little list set up, messaged him about it and he's run out of _Psalmopoeus pulcher_... bad times. I was getting quite excited about getting that one.


I have a few of these and may be persuaded to part with one.
They are about 3" ls now and are stunning, I'll try to get a pic of one of them if you are interested.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Higgt4 said:


> OK, stupid question coing up...
> 
> Do you e-mail Sven in English or German when you place your order?
> (and yes I know about google translate)
> ...


Sven's English isn't perfect, however it's way better than my German (which is minimal at best)... he's more than capable at answering English emails mate.




Higgt4 said:


> I have a few of these and may be persuaded to part with one.
> They are about 3" ls now and are stunning, I'll try to get a pic of one of them if you are interested.


That may be worth considering, as when I checked he's also out of the juveniles... I'll message you.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, Just email Sven in english. Like Toby said his english isn't perfect but he does have quite a good sense of humour if you get talking to him 

And currently

*1 Euro = 0.895984421 British pounds*


----------



## j4weeson (Jan 12, 2010)

how do i go about ordering off him?? interested in blue fang (ephebopus cyanognathus)  any 1 had a skelton b4?? curious bout general care


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Just email him your order and pay using Paypal.

I haven't had a blue fang my I have an E.murinus ( skeleton tarantula ) who is lovely


----------

